# nuova simonelli burrs



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all, does anyone know where to purchase a burr set for my nuova simonelli mdx , the size is 64mm x 38mm x 9mm r/h.

cheers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am sure bella barista can get them as they are eureka burrs


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> I am sure bella barista can get them as they are eureka burrs


OK, thanks CC


----------

